# Milky Way ~ Freshwater West Seaweed Hut



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

After the Elegug Stacks attempt at the Milky Way a few months ago, was wanting to do another one so after some clear skies! and a quick look on Stellarium again, found the Milky Way at about 11pm last night is more West now than last time in August, so picked another local landmark near me for a Westerly view. Light painted the Seaweed hut in as well with a torch. As we now sink into winter the interesting part of the Milky Way dips below the horizon (imo), so I'm not overly convinced by this shot but still think it's a redeemable effort.

More soon but by half it's getting cold at night time now! 










_5D2 & 17-40/4 - 2 shots stitched each composing of 3 stacked_

cheers

drew


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome Drew!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I really like your milky way stuff.

Can i be a bit cheeky?

The hut is a bit bright for me. It is competing with the sky for my eye's attention. If there were just enough light on the hut to show the detail it would bring the stars out a bit.

Just a thought.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

very nice i need to learn how to do this, want to try and get a good shot of the moon aswell


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the explanation is in the previous post. I might try this but the layering and PS work should not be underestimated!

You'll also need somewhere without light pollution, which is kinda difficult in the UK.

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh yes good point Bret,

I had forgotten the huge amount of work involved. Forget my post above Drew, the fact the shot exists is good enough.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> I really like your milky way stuff.
> 
> Can i be a bit cheeky?
> 
> ...


Yeh cool, will do a few different test next time - quick flash of the torch instead :thumb:



Purple Haze said:


> very nice i need to learn how to do this, want to try and get a good shot of the moon aswell





bretti_kivi said:


> the explanation is in the previous post. I might try this but the layering and PS work should not be underestimated!
> 
> You'll also need somewhere without light pollution, which is kinda difficult in the UK.
> 
> Bret


:thumb:



Gruffs said:


> Oh yes good point Bret,
> 
> I had forgotten the huge amount of work involved. Forget my post above Drew, the fact the shot exists is good enough.


:thumb: to be fair, there wasn't that much work involved - just a bit of forward planning and happy for any comments, say what you feel good or bad :thumb::thumb:

drew


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> the explanation is in the previous post. I might try this but the layering and PS work should not be underestimated!
> 
> You'll also need somewhere without light pollution, which is kinda difficult in the UK.
> 
> Bret


Kielder has a proper observatory. Its not far from me in Newcastle.:thumb:
http://www.visitkielder.com/site/visiting-kielder-water-and-forest-park/kielder-observatory
The company i work for did the steel work for it.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> I really like your milky way stuff.
> 
> Can i be a bit cheeky?
> 
> ...


Drew

I agree with gruffs re the hut being slightly too strong a feature. Could you drop it back a little in PS to bring the attention more to the stars?

Regardless, a beautiful shot.

Adrian


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Lovely as always Drew, I love your images


----------



## kirsty (Nov 13, 2010)

Fantastic photo


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

How many exposures of how long were used for this picture? Astrophotography is something I'd really quite like to get into.. it's always been an interest!

did you use an Equatorial tripod or just by eye? either way its impressively streak-free!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

try reading post 8.... there's a link to the explanation which includes shot numbers.

Bret


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Wonderful capture Drew, Bravo!
As it has been said the hut is just a little too bright (easy PS job).
@ Jonay.
Try reading THIS


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

New iPhone 4 wallpaper...Done :thumb: thanks Drew


----------

